# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة قول الصحابي عن مصر: رجالها تبع لمن غلب؟

## المستمطر

السلام عليكم
قرأت أن الصحابي الجليل عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه قال في وصف أهل مصر (أرضها ذهب ، ونساؤها لعب ورجالها لمن غلب) فهل هذا القول صحيح؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*رجاء سرعة الإفادة في الموضوع التالي. يتردد في كثير من المنتديات ومساحات التعليق على الأخبار أن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه بعث إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يصف له مصر فقال في رسالته (أرضها ذهب ونساؤها لعب ورجالها من غلب وأهلها تجمعهم الطبلة وتفرقهم العصا) فما حقيقة هذا القول وإن كنت أشك أن يصدر عن صحابي جليل. الأمر الآخر كيف أرد كمصري على من يعيرني بهذا القول.
*



*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإنا لم نطلع بعد البحث في كتب السير والتاريخ على من نسب هذه المقولة من وجه ثابت إلى عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه.
وقد ثبت في كتب السير: أن أهل مصر كانوا يحبون عَمرا رضي الله عنه، وقد طلبوا من عثمان أن يرده إليهم .
وثبت كذلك أن عمرا كان يحب مصر، وقد طلب من معاوية رضي الله عنه أن يوليه عليها، وقد ولاه عليها حتى توفي بها.
ثم إن مصر ظهر فيها كثير من العلماء والقادة العظماء الذين كان لهم شأن كبير في تأريخ الأمة الإسلامية، فلا تتضايق إذا عيرك أحد بمثل هذا الكلام، فكم لمصر وأهلها من المفاخر في الإسلام تغمر مثل هذه المقولة غير الثابتة.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=103681
*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=228133

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

وبعد: 
فإني من خلال بحثي لم أجد لهذا الكلام عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص -رضي الله عنه- أصلا ، لكني وجدت مقولة مشابهة لها من قول أبي شجاع شاور بن مجير بن نزار السعدي ، قال الزركلي : (( ولي الصعيد الاعلى بمصر، في أيام العاضد ، ثم قام بثورة استولى بها على وزارة مصر، بعد أن قتل (رزيك بن صالح) سنة 557 هـ ... )) ، وهذه المقولة (...يجمعهم الطبل و تفرقهم العصا) ذكرها المقريزي (ت845) في (اتعاض الحنفاء 267/3) وذكرها قبله : أبو شامة المقدسي (ت665) في كتاب الروضتين في أخبار النورية و الصلاحية ، قال أبو شامة: (( كان شاور قد أطمع نور الدين في أموال مصر ورغبه في ملكها، وأنه إذا ملكها كان من قبله فيها.
ولما بلغ شاوراً استتبابُ أمر العسكر سأل عن المقدم عليه، فقيل له أسد الدين شيركوه، فلم يطب له ذلك، لأنه ظن أن التقدمة تكون له، فلما زُحم بهذا العود سُقط في يده، وفت في عضده، ولم يجد بداً من المسير. فخرج واجتمع بأسد الدين وسارا جميعاً حتى وصلوا أطراف البلاد المصرية ونزلوا على تل في الحوف قريب من بلبيس يعرف بتل بسطة، وضربوا خيامهم هناك.
ولما اتصل بضرغام خبر ورود شاور وأسد الدين بالعساكر الشامية جمع أمراء مصر واستشارهم؛ فأشار شمس الخلافة محمد بن مختار بأن تجتمع العساكر وتخرج جريدة وتلقى العساكر الشامية بصدر، وهي على يومين من القاهرة، فإنهم لايثبتون، لكونهم خرجوا من البرية ضعفاء، ولمكان قلة الماء عليهم، لأن المسافر إلى مصر يحمل الماء من أيْلة مسيرة ثلاثة أيام، فلم يروا ذلك واختاروا أن يلقوهم على بلبيس. فأمر ضرغام الأمراء بالخروج، فخرجوا في أحسن زي وأكمل عدة، والمقدَّم عليهم ناصر الدين مُلْهم، أخو ضرغام، وجاءوا حتى أحاطوا بالتل الذي كان أسد الدين نازلا عليه.
ولما عاين أسد الدين كثرة العساكر وأنهم قد ملكوا عليهم الجهات وسدوا منافذ الطرقات، قال لشاور: ياهذا، لقد أرهقتنا وغررتنا، وقلت إنه ليس بمصر عساكر، فجئنا في هذه الشرذمة! فقال له شاور: لايهولنك ما تشاهد من كثرة الجموع فأكثرها الحاكة والفلاحون الذين يجمعهم الطبل وتفرقهم العصا، فما ظنك بهم إذا حمى الوطيس وكلبت الحرب! ... ))


*والله أعلم .
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...38&postcount=6*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
قال المناوي في فيض القدير 2 / 662 : قال العارف البسطامي : مصر شأنها عجيب ، وسرها غريب ، خلقها أكثر من رزقها ، ومعيشتها أغزر من خلقها ، من لم يخرج منها لم يشسع.
قال بعض الحكماء : نيلها عجب ، وترابها ذهب ، ونساؤها لعب ، وصبيانها طرب ، وأمراؤها جلب ، وهي لمن غلب ، والداخل إليها مفقود ، والخارج منها مولود .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ولعل هذا فيه من المبالغة ـ إن ثبت عن قائلها ـ فمصر مكانتها عظيمة معروفة في التاريخ ، خرج منها العظماء ، وسجل التاريخ مواقفهم وجهادهم وعلمهم بحروف من نور . اللهم احفظ مصر وأهلها ، وديار المسلمين في شتى البقاع . آميـــــن .

----------


## المستمطر

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبا مالك.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيك بارك أبا أنس .

----------


## أبو هجر البغدادي

> السلام عليكم
> قرأت أن الصحابي الجليل عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه قال في وصف أهل مصر (أرضها ذهب ، ونساؤها لعب ورجالها لمن غلب) فهل هذا القول صحيح؟


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لم نعثر لهذا الخبر من إسناد ؛ فيشبه أن يكون من كلام دهماء الناس أو ممن لا دين له من الفسقة ؛ ففيه قذف واضح يتنزه عنه المسلم العادي .
الزبدة : لا إسناد لهذا الكلام إلى الصحابة ، والله تعالى أعلم .

----------

